# Rnu12 front hubs 4 stud ====> 5 stud using j30 maxima front hubs?



## Pingu (May 22, 2003)

Hi

Ive heard the j30 front hubs are identical apart from stud pattern to alot of the front pintara/bluebird front hubs (for all the U12 variants apparently).

Can someone confirm this?

Thanks
Andrew


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

Pingu said:


> Hi
> 
> Ive heard the j30 front hubs are identical apart from stud pattern to alot of the front pintara/bluebird front hubs (for all the U12 variants apparently).
> 
> ...


I'd like to know as well if anyone has tried this.

Mike


----------

